# Turned-based games, Is JUST me or....



## romeoondaline (May 17, 2016)

DO WE ALL HATE THEM?
Just kidding.
But in all seriousness how long has it been now since their release. Now don't get me wrong there are some games where TB compliments the game, such as strategy games and others of the sort. That being said let's look at some facts:

(1996) Pokemon Series Gen. 1-7 (coming soon) [TBG] 



Spoiler: Opinion



20 freaking years, WHAT??? HellOo! The anime was released with REAL-TIME ACTION battles, and sure whatever, start out small and grow big....but WHAT? It's been 20 years though, move on. I don't think it would of been too hard to do something like this:







 (i made this in paint, so no judge please)
You know where dodging attacks would of NOT BEEN RNG based, NOT to mention how fun the battles would be with every button being a different move. The possibilities with such battle system are vast, for example bending it to how much of your attack actually lands such as, Bulls-eye= 100% of the attack, Grazing shots =10% of the attack and etc.
Anyways, the closest we've come to real time action pokemon battle is in a custom game in SSB with Pokeballs galore being thrown around. Jokes aside though, I guess Pokken kind of nailed what I had in mind...TOO BAD IT'S A FIGHTING GAME (nothing against fighting games). How fun would it be to explore the world of Pokemon and battle Gym-leaders and people online using the Pokken battle system (except there's elemental damage and PP and all that jazz)? I hope to play such game in this lifetime, you know before Nintendo's downfall, HELL it might even save the damn company.




(1987) Final Fantasy Series 1-10X2 [TBG] 



Spoiler: Opinion



Square Co., Ltd. (Square Enix) was a little smarter, they caught on that people were getting impatient with the TB system. They only used it on, I don't know, 10+ games (not counting the handheld games they released since 1987 that were TB).

They finally moved on from that system in FFXII (if you don't count the mmo FFXI).  To those who played or have seen game play of FFXII, you know how revolutionary it was for the FF series. You walked in an open world, you see an enemy, you fight it by choosing your attacks using an action bar (that regenerated automatically upon use, with the option of making it quicker as you progress in the game), you win. You know those in-game-start-up-battle-cutscenes that make up for 1/4 of the games gameplay, yeah, that did not exist in FFXII. All the enemies were laid out on the map, and if you wanted to run, you'd seriously have to haul ass to the next map for some enemies.

Another game that SE released of the same concept was the one and only Kingdom Hearts. What made KH so great was not just the Disney characters clashing with FF characters, but the revolutionary real time action battle system. Battling Sephiroth over and over in the colosseum until victory was incredibly satisfying, for those who don't know what I'm talking about here's the 



Spoiler: Fight











I could go on to more games who use the outdated TB system but I think you get the idea. What baffles my mind is that we're in 2016, the first TB game was released in 1977, and it was turn based because it was a STRATEGY game. I don't know maybe some people enjoy the slower game play, but what about the rest of us?


----------



## vayanui8 (May 17, 2016)

I love turn based games. Turn based RPGs are easily my favorite genre. The more relaxing gameplay is alot more fitting of alot of story driven games. I do find that it feels more at home on handhelds than home consoles though.


----------



## Luckkill4u (May 17, 2016)

I love Turn Based RPGs more than action RPGs but not that much more. It's more fun thinking up a cool combination of attacks in Bravely Default and Shin Megami Tensei IV. Turn Based just seems more original to me but maybe its just because it's what i grew up with. Action based RPGs can be a bit overwhelming strategy wise and tend to focus more on skill and luck.


----------



## grossaffe (May 17, 2016)

what's wrong with turn-based?


----------



## astrangeone (May 17, 2016)

The first turn based RPG was Dragon Warrior/Quest.  I grew up with this genre.  (Hi, FF3 on SNES, Earthbound, and Breath of Fire.)  I tend to like it because it's a slower paced system that doesn't require quick reflexes and it seems to require thinking instead of just mashing attacks.

If I remember correctly, Pokemon saved Nintendo the first time around.  People's interest in the gameboy was waning after the drop of Tetris, and there wasn't a "hot new game" on the game boy that people liked enough to buy all the game boys in the world.  This was before the SNES had a glut of RPGs, and the NES didn't have that many hot titles.  Pokemon was a "new" concept at the time, marrying a turn based system with collecting and a "rock-paper-scissors" battle system.  It was simple to learn, but hard to master...and addicting because you could "customize" your characters/Pokemon at the time.  Plus, it was elegant and didn't require huge resources to create a fun battle system...and devs understood how to program a turn based system because of old school RPGs that came before it.

If I could have a dream Pokemon game, I would probably want a world like Monster Hunter.  Each area is different, and you capture Pokemon by weakening them with other Pokemon.  But each Pokemon would be impossible to program - maybe something with preset moves like Pokken, but that misses the beauty of Pokemon (you can customize them with different moves)...


----------



## PolarKoala (May 17, 2016)

Turn-based RPGs are my favorite type of game. I would be deeply saddened if they vanished entirely.


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)

Pokemon turning into an action based game with elemental adavntages: Has a high chance of attracting new players and it also has a chance of making long time Pokemon veterans move on to other series. The VGC would also change and just turn into a button mashing competition.

As for FF: I still kinda prefer the turn based ones. Played a bit of the newer ones and I didn't seem to like it.


----------



## vayanui8 (May 17, 2016)

I've never understood why some people seem to think we need to get rid of turn based games. If every game was the same they would be pretty damn boring. its good to have diversity and choice. Sure the concept may have been created due to technical limitations, but so were many other things. The typical mmo combat system was born out of technical limitations, but we hardly need to get rid of it altogether. Hell, I;m sure some day we'll have full on VR but that doesn't mean we'll need to get rid of controllers.


----------



## romeoondaline (May 17, 2016)

I just want to say that like you guys i grew up with turn-based rpgs, so nothing different there! But if you're my age too, then you GREW up, and your looking for something different (you won't eat your moms cooking EVERYday now would you?). Playing Pokemon on TB each time got tiring and boring, and it's not just pokemon i honestly steered away from turn based games . And don't mistaken me guys, i never said there's anything wrong with TB, just the fact that it's old and an outdated system. On handhelds i do understand not having the power and capability to program everything. But there are those of us who built their own computer or have the power of a ps4, or xbone, or WiiU.

I've been playing FFXIV, and if anyone has the time to check it 



Spoiler: FFXIV






! When you've played something like this where there's nothing but RAW skill and determination to win, and you actually beat the fight's, there's like no going back to turn based.

Also


Luckkill4u said:


> Action based RPGs can be a bit overwhelming strategy wise and tend to focus more on skill and luck.


I don't think luck is a determining factor as much as it is skill, hence why i love action based, if i mess up in game, there's nothing better to blame but my own skills, which would make me want to hone them.





astrangeone said:


> If I could have a dream Pokemon game, I would probably want a world like Monster Hunter.  Each area is different, and you capture Pokemon by weakening them with other Pokemon.  But each Pokemon would be impossible to program - maybe something with preset moves like Pokken, but that misses the beauty of Pokemon (you can customize them with different moves)...



Exactly my point astrangeone, if you wanted an actual full scaled Pokemon game with today's capabilities, it definitely wouldn't be turn based. But i have to disagree with the whole it would be impossible to program each Pokemon, check out FFXIV in open world, they programmed each and every monster with different presets of attacks.


And for everyone who keeps saying it's "button mashing" are you telling me that you win in SBB by "button mashing"?


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)

romeoondaline said:


> I don't think luck is a determining factor as much as it is skill, hence why i love action based, *if i mess up in game, there's nothing better to blame but my own skills*, which would make me want to hone them.


I think that's a possible reason why some don't play action RPGs, they don't like to blame theirselves for failure. Action RPGs can be a bit too presurring for some since they require very quick reflexes unlike turn based games.


----------



## romeoondaline (May 17, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I think that's a possible reason why some don't play action RPGs, they don't like to blame theirselves for failure. Action RPGs can be a bit too presurring for some since they require very quick reflexes unlike turn based games.





romeoondaline said:


> maybe some people enjoy the slower game play, but what about the rest of us?



There's nothing wrong with taking it slow, but what i'm targeting are games like Pokemon that should of been Action based, especially since it's been 20 years in the making!


Sorry about the quadruple posts lol, my browser wouldn't load


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 17, 2016)

romeoondaline said:


> When you've played something like this where there's nothing but RAW skill and determination to win


If you think there's no RNG in MMOs and that you can't just 1123411234 your way to victory, I have some bad news for you...


> I just want to say that like you guys i grew up with turn-based rpgs, so nothing different there! But if you're my age too, then you GREW up, and your looking for something different


The very first video games were "action." I don't remember Super Mario Bros. or Pong being turn-based. So why haven't you grown up from action games too?


> I don't think luck is a determining factor as much as it is skill, hence why i love action based, if i mess up in game, there's nothing better to blame but my own skills, which would make me want to hone them.


Seriously, nothing you've said points out to a difference between turn-based and action games. Tons of action games have RNG, and tons of turn-based games put more emphasis in tactics than RNG. The only difference between action and turn-based games are the types of skills that are required. Action games favor reflexes. Turn-based games favor tactics and strategy. There are just as many buttonmasher action games as there are buttonmasher turn-based games.


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)

Imo, to change the formula of Pokemon could end up being a disaster. If it ain't broken, don't fix it.


----------



## grossaffe (May 17, 2016)

romeoondaline said:


> I just want to say that like you guys i grew up with turn-based rpgs, so nothing different there! But if you're my age too, then you GREW up, and your looking for something different (you won't eat your moms cooking EVERYday now would you?).



Umm... okay?  I don't see what that has to do with anything.  This isn't a "learn to count" game.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 21, 2016)

I voted "I don't mind it if the story is good, I'll play". But truth be told, I'm kind of hesitant about the whole thing as well. You see, action RPG's don't just have the advantage that they are faster and therefore more dynamic. It's that they tend to be streamlined and easy to grasp or even to grok. Sure, games like diablo and torchlight tend to throw a few dilemma's as well (faster rate of fire or more damage? And more fire damage, or a gem that...and so on), but in the end it's just clicking away.
Most turn based games (especially fantasy ones and especially especially final fantasy ones) go directly in the opposite route. With magic, steampunk shit and weird abilities, they offer you a gazillion different ways to damage an opponent but you have to figure out which one is best. To me, that very notion sucks the fun directly out of it.
Until recently, the first fallouts were the notable exception. I initially thought this was because of the theme (it's not that I hate fantasy, but I do hate the fact that most fantasy games seem to want to club you to death with the fucking background of all the characters). But recently, I've played a game that's...interesting. It's called renowned explorers. The most unique part of it is that combat isn't exactly a physical battle but more a battle of wits. In other words: you can go three different directions (aggressive, mischievious and friendly) and go around harassing, mocking, intimidating, ... others. Not only is this goofy and hilarious*, it's also a good system that truly conveys actual TACTICS in a "fight". Sure, hardcore TBC gamers will probably argue that there's plenty of tactics in them and they'll be right...but they don't promote it. I never care whether I should blind, mute or use any other kind of sub-sub-sub menu item in my arsenal to just get rid of whomever I'm facing.


Oh, and there's one other game I should mention, though it's only arguably a turn based game: nova-111. In a way, it's a turn based tactics game (so not applicable here?  ), but it mixes some real-time elements in as well. I had a surprisingly huge amount of fun with this one; perhaps exactly because I can't really compare it to anything else (and I've played lots of games).



*to quote Totalbiscuit: "we now excite the sheep. No...not like _that_"


----------



## romeoondaline (May 23, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> I voted "I don't mind it if the story is good, I'll play". But truth be told, I'm kind of hesitant about the whole thing as well. You see, action RPG's don't just have the advantage that they are faster and therefore more dynamic. It's that they tend to be streamlined and easy to grasp or even to grok. Sure, games like diablo and torchlight tend to throw a few dilemma's as well (faster rate of fire or more damage? And more fire damage, or a gem that...and so on), but in the end it's just clicking away.
> Most turn based games (especially fantasy ones and especially especially final fantasy ones) go directly in the opposite route. With magic, steampunk shit and weird abilities, they offer you a gazillion different ways to damage an opponent but you have to figure out which one is best. To me, that very notion sucks the fun directly out of it.
> Until recently, the first fallouts were the notable exception. I initially thought this was because of the theme (it's not that I hate fantasy, but I do hate the fact that most fantasy games seem to want to club you to death with the fucking background of all the characters). But recently, I've played a game that's...interesting. It's called renowned explorers. The most unique part of it is that combat isn't exactly a physical battle but more a battle of wits. In other words: you can go three different directions (aggressive, mischievious and friendly) and go around harassing, mocking, intimidating, ... others. Not only is this goofy and hilarious*, it's also a good system that truly conveys actual TACTICS in a "fight". Sure, hardcore TBC gamers will probably argue that there's plenty of tactics in them and they'll be right...but they don't promote it. I never care whether I should blind, mute or use any other kind of sub-sub-sub menu item in my arsenal to just get rid of whomever I'm facing.
> 
> ...



I'm glad that some people understood what i meant in my post, it seems like a lot of people took what i said and twisted it just so it sounds obscene. Also you said it, not only does it suck the fun, but it's honestly a very slow mechanic, which makes them even more unrealistic then they already are. In a fight with someone, you don't have the time to choose your options on what to do, if you stand still, you're going to get hit. Honestly i think i would still be into TB games if i wasn't introduced to games like KH or FFXIV, or even FFXII, when you play a game like that, it honestly flips your world upside-down (in a good way).


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 23, 2016)

romeoondaline said:


> I'm glad that some people understood what i meant in my post, it seems like a lot of people took what i said and twisted it just so it sounds obscene.


How exactly did we twist your words to make whatever you said sound "obscene?"


> Also you said it, not only does it suck the fun


That's your opinion, not everyone's. What, because we disagree with you we're somehow twisting your words?


> which makes them even more unrealistic then they already are.


It's kind of hard to talk about realism when you start a thread about a game featuring living ice, rocks, keys, etc.


> Honestly i think i would still be into TB games if i wasn't introduced to games like KH or FFXIV, or even FFXII, when you play a game like that, it honestly flips your world upside-down (in a good way).


I've played all KH games, I've played FFXIV, and I've played FFXII, and I still love and prefer turn-based games. You need to realize that not everyone needs to agree with your opinions. Some people just like other stuff (all but one of the people who took your poll).


----------



## grossaffe (May 24, 2016)

romeoondaline said:


> I'm glad that some people understood what i meant in my post, it seems like a lot of people took what i said and twisted it just so it sounds obscene. Also you said it, not only does it suck the fun, but it's honestly a very slow mechanic, which makes them even more unrealistic then they already are. In a fight with someone, you don't have the time to choose your options on what to do, if you stand still, you're going to get hit. Honestly i think i would still be into TB games if i wasn't introduced to games like KH or FFXIV, or even FFXII, when you play a game like that, it honestly flips your world upside-down (in a good way).


Yes, we need more realism in our RPGs.  I was fully immersed in the game where the where a talking potato murdered the protagonist's parents in a plot to take over the 9th level of the gorish dimension, from which he'll invade earth by opening a portal by means of a portal-opening dance and send in an army of quizarks.  But then I entered a battle and had to take turns!  Ugh, way to break the illusion that the game scenario could happen in real life!


----------



## Taleweaver (May 24, 2016)

romeoondaline said:


> I'm glad that some people understood what i meant in my post, it seems like a lot of people took what i said and twisted it just so it sounds obscene. Also you said it, not only does it suck the fun, but it's honestly a very slow mechanic, which makes them even more unrealistic then they already are. In a fight with someone, you don't have the time to choose your options on what to do, if you stand still, you're going to get hit. Honestly i think i would still be into TB games if i wasn't introduced to games like KH or FFXIV, or even FFXII, when you play a game like that, it honestly flips your world upside-down (in a good way).


Erm...I'm afraid I've got some bad news for you: I have to disagree.

For one, I barely read what you wrote. I just based my answer on the poll question and my own opinion. I barely skimmed over your text and ignored the way you wrote it. But since you assume I read what you wrote as you meant it, I've got to correct myself a bit: I agree with everyone else on that part (I just didn't feel like parroting the same things). I can understand that you didn't mean offense, but next time you should remember not to start a thread by "<topic>...is it JUST me or DO WE ALL HATE IT?". It's not good as a joke and it'll get everyone pissed that has a different opinion (you don't think I'll have a good conversation if I start by saying "Ghandi...is it JUST me or DO WE ALL HATE THAT F***ER?"). So no, we don't twist your words. You simply wrote something that came out wrong.

Second: if I want to be nitpicky, I'd remark that turn-based games exist for centuries (go is probably over 4000 years old). And it's not like chess would improve if all players started moving their pieces "real-time".
For some reason, you want to separate turn based mechanics in non-strategy games vs strategy games (which go and chess obviously are). I let that slide as well, but from what I can say, it's just wrong (it would be like asking how we feel on platformers that aren't about jumping). The strategy is part of the appeal (with tactics being the main component). Yes, the gameplay is slower, but it's not like that slowness is perceived as boring.

Third: you misread what I wrote and even attribute things to my credit which not only did I not say, but I even disagree with. Go ahead...read my post again. I'll leave you some hints here:
-I said I mainly dislike the fantasy theme in most turn-based games, not the turn-based mechanic in itself.
-I never said anything about the slower pace of the game making it more unrealistic. More so: I completely disagree with that fact. I practice karate. And every training from white belt to (probably) black belt takes place on a much lower pace than an actual fight. The reason is obvious: if everyone were to fight at normal speed, we'd end up with bruises and fractures and teachers would never have the time to properly train the mechanics were there to learn in the first place. So yes, most kumite is practiced in a sort of slow motion sense where proper execution of fighting mechanics matters FAR more than actually hitting someone. Yes, it's "more unrealistic" if you're hellbent on actually _fighting_. But it's in no way boring or there because "we like a slower gameplay".


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> Second: if I want to be nitpicky, I'd remark that turn-based games exist for centuries (go is probably over 4000 years old). And it's not like chess would improve if all players started moving their pieces "real-time".



Real time, not really, however blitz chess and tournament chess deliberately have harsh time limits, the former more than the latter, which does arguably improve things in various circumstances, those these days mainly by making humans competitive still.

Though I would agree with the sentiment; turn based is a gameplay mechanic, maybe it has had a spell of bad/mediocre ones and could do with a rest (I don't know and I might even argue there has been a dearth of them of late) but it is a mechanic and thus has no reason to cease being used. To compare it to real time as well seems an odd choice (I can happily play by email for instance) as turn based affords a whole different type of play -- I don't need to be sitting down and worrying about lag, if someone else plays starcraft for me it is cheating but if someone else clicks for me on civilisation then nobody cares. It might even make about as little sense as comparing myst to call of duty because they both take place from a first person perspective.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 24, 2016)

atb games are still turn based in my book. turns are just slightly more dynamic.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 24, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> atb games are still turn based in my book. turns are just slightly more dynamic.


Yeah, it always amazes me when people don't consider atb to be turn-based. Party members and enemies each get their turn, it's just that there's no pausing (for the most part) when it's your turn. In some atb-based games, however, there's an option to pause the atb bars when you're in the sub-menus. 

A game can have both "action" and turns. Heck, even this FFXII you seem to love has the pause function for sub-menus, and the characters still have turns. You see that little bar next to Vaan's name? That's his *turn* bar. When it's empty, it's not his *turn* to attack. When it's full, it's his *turn* to attack.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> A game can have both "action" and turns


I actually quite liked the turn based option in might and magic. Normally you would walk around but at any point you could drop into turn based combat if you wanted to, it made it a bit easier. Similarly Eternal Sonata actually gained active battles as the game went on -- it started off as fairly normal turn based, albeit with a bit of focus on placement, and as the game went on you unlocked extra modes in which more and more aspects stopped pausing to allow you to press go (and thus you could miss them), you could turn it back to stock or any level you like though.
That said I will still observe the distinction I made above -- if it makes no difference if someone else holds the controller and I just tell them where to move then it is turn based, if any aspect of it requires speed or dexterity or basically someone else playing would be considered bad form if I am doing it in competition or some kinds of speedrun then it is active.


----------



## KiiWii (May 24, 2016)

I hate turn based. I think it's awful.


----------



## dimmidice (May 24, 2016)

i love the turn based system, i wish final fantasy would return to it more instead of this action rpg crap. with a turn based system i can plan and guide the fight much better. and this makes me enjoy it more.


----------



## Pluupy (May 27, 2016)

I have no problem with turn-based games because, much like chess, they allow players time to formulate strategy in complex gameplay. Some games I will admit aren't complex enough to really need to be turn-based. Most turn-based games, however, incorporate the turn handicap into the complexity via turn-based countdown moves such as Final Fantasy and Pokemon.

Being turn-based isn't a matter of technology anymore, it's about strategy and caring for each step you make with precision. Turn-based games are a challenge of the mind from developer, to computer and player.

I don't know if it's just your lack of imagination or whatever, but I can perfectly imagine turn-based gameplay from a realistic perspective. The key is not to focus too much on video game logic and more on what is actually being done in combat.

Turn-based and Active Time Bar games are the same, ATB games are just dynamic and move quicker. All Final Fantasy games allow for you to turn off "wait" in fights. 

Final Fantasy XII has player characters stand around looking silly as well in-between waiting. The only difference between Final Fantasy XII and an old FF like Final Fantasy IV is that XII lets the player walk around the environment from the perspective of the characters. 

I'd write more but i'm lazy and indifferent.


----------



## Daggot (May 27, 2016)

I love turn based games.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 28, 2016)

Turn based games are for weebs. Kidding, I love turn based stuff. I hate action RPGs because I feel like they don't require any actual skill. I like having to plan what I'm gonna do and rationing my items and mana instead just attacking and dodging.


----------



## KSP (May 28, 2016)

Problem with live action games is there is no physical way to control 3-4 characters all at once, it is not humanly possible unless you possess light speed reflexes. All the new Final Fantasy games have attempted to get rid of turn based by making all the characters A.I based and allowing you to setup gambit systems to preconfigure your actions, but that doesn't work since you are really not controlling each character individually, but rather issuing group commands and makes the games feel like its playing by itself. Until we figure out a way to stop time, there is no physical way to control multiple characters at once in real time. So turn based is really the only way to control multiple characters in an RPG.

One of the main reasons why I stopped playing the new Final Fantasy games is cause the players are now all AI controlled. I think turn based is here to stay.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 28, 2016)

KSP said:


> Problem with live action games is there is no physical way to control 3-4 characters all at once, it is not humanly possible unless you possess light speed reflexes. All the new Final Fantasy games have attempted to get rid of turn based by making all the characters A.I based and allowing you to setup gambit systems to preconfigure your actions, but that doesn't work since you are really not controlling each character individually, but rather issuing group commands and makes the games feel like its playing by itself. Until we figure out a way to stop time, there is no physical way to control multiple characters at once in real time. So turn based is really the only way to control multiple characters in an RPG.
> 
> One of the main reasons why I stopped playing the new Final Fantasy games is cause the players are now all AI controlled. I think turn based is here to stay.


Yeah, I love turn-based games but ones with A.I. controller members like FFXII and FFXIII or squad-based ones like many CRPGs just aren't enjoyable to me, because AI is never perfect. There are always moments when you want to do something slightly or very different from the AI's programming, but can't, and end up at a disadvantage because of it. I love both Western and Japanese RPGs, but often stick to JRPGs because of this. That being said, I'm super excited for Divinity: Original Sin 2.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 31, 2016)

KSP said:


> Problem with live action games is there is no physical way to control 3-4 characters all at once, it is not humanly possible unless you possess light speed reflexes.


Yes it is, it's called friends and 3 more controllers. Tales of games do it properly.

Turn based games might feel over used but is just another way to play and more fair. You and your opponent both can make your moves with the same consistency and isn't about who can mash buttons faster.
But it can take part of the emotion because you don't feel pressed, you can take your time and calmly think what to do instead of think fast and act immediately.

I personally like both systems if used correctly.
And is not like the turn based system as gotten stale, games like Chrono Trigger (active time, attacks based on enemy position and combined attacks), Chrono Cross (field effects, limited skills and unconventional level system), the Neptunia series (action based turns) and Bravely Default (reserve turns to use them later) have demonstrated that were still things left to do.


----------



## petethepug (May 31, 2016)

Turn based, turn based, turn based. Don't get me wrong I normally love these types of gameplay in strategy, Minecraft PvP, or any other types of mini games. 

I will make an example off of Pixel Dungeon. One of my faviortes for turn based games if you can get far enough in that game. I gotten as far as stage 4 which is where things normally get really intense in that game.

Anyway if turn based were not a thing what would be the point of playing games, they would have almost no diffculty, and be merely impossible to die in. Take Pokemon for instance. If the Pokemon you were agasint always used the same attack, and same damage you would probably get bored within minutes killing it...

That's just me though since I prefer more diffcult games.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2016)

romeoondaline said:


> DO WE ALL HATE THEM?
> Just kidding.
> But in all seriousness how long has it been now since their release. Now don't get me wrong there are some games where TB compliments the game, such as strategy games and others of the sort. That being said let's look at some facts:
> 
> ...



I absolutely love turn based RPGs, in fact I rarely play any other type of RPG.
The two franchines you mentioned are two of my favorite series, and I'm sad that they hardly make games like the classic FF games anymore. Recently, there's Bravely Default/Second (and some stuff on $ony consoles apparently, but I don't own them) and that's pretty much it.


----------



## anhminh (May 31, 2016)

I'm not actual interest with the turn-base element but the customize of those game like class and character.

Sure there is other game with that but most of them are turn-base so I actually okay with it.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jun 6, 2016)

You can probably relate this topic to JRPGs Vs WRPGs

It's funny that you mentioned Pokemon, because I was just thinking about this and how exasperated I am. Are we just going to ignore the fact that to this day we've had an action based anime, with turn-based games...LOL

Personally I've grown weary and tired of the turn-based system style games, just because I always thought they were kind of slow and time consuming. I felt like turn based games just tested me mentally in a slow kind of way. Whereas action based was not only fast, but it tested me physically AND mentally, with the dodging of attacks and the use of the right counter-attacks. And the type of action based i'm talking about isn't the Dynasty warriors button mashing combat system, I'm speaking about games that have dark souls/FFXV like battle system. 

One good example is FFVII (MY FAVORITE), as we all know the remake is coming out soon. If you gave me that remade game with an HD 3D Cloud that just stands there while I go through the menu to select what I want him to do, I would honestly throw up and be appalled lol. Versus giving me that remake with same Cloud that has a combat system like FFXV. 

One other thing I'd like to add is that I think what makes a game fun, or great or amazing, is how much you are mesmerized and immersed by that game. It's simple you're just not going to be as immersed in a game with a turn-based combat as much as a game with an action-based combat.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

I think I'm more of a turn-based person, but not sure, haven't really played RPGs.
(So TB is more JRPG I guess? Cool.)


----------



## NORBIN (Jun 7, 2016)

Depends what were defining as "turn-based" here. Turn-based has evolved into and merged with dozens of different sub-genres over the years, strategy RPGs, dungeon crawlers, action, hack & slash (yes this is different from ARPG). Even action oriented games have turn-based/strategy elements, Ni no Kuni for one example.

But if we're strictly talking traditional TB style like the original Final Fantasy combat system, then of course I've got nothing but love for it. These kinds of games, as slow as they can be at times, were what paved the way for so many other great RPG mechanics. And I'm pretty sure the genre is nowhere close to dead either considering how much hype there still is for hardcore TB dungeon crawlers like Bravely and Persona (or really any Shin Megami Tensei game).


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 7, 2016)

I honestly don't mind
And (besides pokémon) i'm a starter on the genre of turn based, and i think is very well executed, specially in games like Chrono Trigger or Final Fantasy (that i only played 7)


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 7, 2016)

I've got really bad motor control/coordination of my fingers (not a disability, I'm just goofy) and i generally suck at games such as first person shooters, action/adventure games or anything fast-paced.

Turn based RPG's suit me just fine, I can stop and think about the next move. And for some reason, EXP grinding is like meditation for me, sitting around on a sunday arvo listening to tunes slaughtering enemies and levelling up, it's very relaxing! I must be the only person on the planet that enjoys it....


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 7, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> You can probably relate this topic to JRPGs Vs WRPGs
> 
> It's funny that you mentioned Pokemon, because I was just thinking about this and how exasperated I am. Are we just going to ignore the fact that to this day we've had an action based anime, with turn-based games...LOL
> 
> ...


Personally I'm appalled with Squeenix' decision to fuck up the FF7 engine and I am most likely going to want to murder the head of Squeenix once I get to try it out. The game was perfect as it was and I know most FF7 fans will agree with me on that. Judging by what I've heard of the game so far it's going to be worse than the original, in fact it will be nothing like the original, it'll just be yet another mediocre FF7 spinoff like Crisis Core etc.
But who knows, maybe they'll surprise, maybe it won't be shit. Their recent track record with Final Fantasy games doesn't inspire much confidence though.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 7, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> I honestly don't mind
> And (besides pokémon) i'm a starter on the genre of turn based, and i think is very well executed, specially in games like Chrono Trigger or Final Fantasy (that i only played 7)



Please please PLEASE play some of the good final fantasy games.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 7, 2016)

Tigran said:


> Please please PLEASE play some of the good final fantasy games.


He did, he played 7.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 7, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> He did, he played 7.


Now he's gotta play 4, 6, 10, and 12.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 7, 2016)

Please... just because it was most peoples *First* FF.. doesn't make 7 good.

It's poorly coded, the caricatures (yes.. caricatures not characters) are horrible, and Areith is the most blatant Mary Sue character. 

4, 6, 9, are vastly -vastly- superior, 10 is ehh.. a bit better, but still decent. I personally haven't played 12 yet, so can't say that.

Or he could play Phantasy Star 2... another vastly superior to FF7 game.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 7, 2016)

Tigran said:


> Please please PLEASE play some of the good final fantasy games.





Pedeadstrian said:


> He did, he played 7.



This.
Besides, the story or the graphics don't appeal that much to me, i'm playing it because it's the mainstream FF game(yes, i said it)
I've played 1 as well, but gave up on the second half of the story, i got bored
But a thing that i really like about 7, is the battle system, chrono trigger has a even better one as well, but i realized that FF7 is perfect for me as a beginner, and if my experience with it turn out to be nice, I'll be playing others FF as well
(PS. i didn't like Aerith that much, i prefer Tifa, what's all that fuss with her death anyway?)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 7, 2016)

Tigran said:


> Please... just because it was most peoples *First* FF.. doesn't make 7 good.
> 
> It's poorly coded, the caricatures (yes.. caricatures not characters) are horrible, and Areith is the most blatant Mary Sue character.
> 
> ...


Please... just because it is the most popular FF doesn't make 7 bad. Poor, horrible, superior, better... those are all subjective terms. What do you gain from telling people that the thing they enjoy sucks? I personally think 6 was boring and 9 was meh. Am I right? No. Are you right? No. They're just opinions. Let him have his.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 7, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Please... just because it is the most popular FF doesn't make 7 bad. Poor, horrible, superior, better... those are all subjective terms. What do you gain from telling people that the thing they enjoy sucks? I personally think 6 was boring and 9 was meh. Am I right? No. Are you right? No. They're just opinions. Let him have his.


This.
Learn from this guy people


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

I have a good friend on Facebook she thinks FF9 is the best one, quite an unpopular opinion ^^


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I have a good friend on Facebook she thinks FF9 is the best one, quite an unpopular opinion ^^


I love Final Fantasy IX myself. It had likable characters and an enjoyable story. IMO having interesting/likable characters is the most important thing in a game. Couldn't get into VII because I don't really care for the Cyberpunk genre.


----------



## guisadop (Jun 7, 2016)

I hate turn based games.

HATE


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 7, 2016)

guisadop said:


> I hate turn based games.
> 
> HATE


Why?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 7, 2016)

FF6 best final fantasy for ever.  Enough said.
It is so good they are still afraid to make a proper remake because chances are it wouldn't hold to the original.



Touko White said:


> I have a good friend on Facebook she thinks FF9 is the best one, quite an unpopular opinion ^^


FF9 is good. Is the one I like the most on PS1. Actually, it is the last one I really liked.


----------



## guisadop (Jun 7, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Why?


I think they're boring, that's all. There's no action IMO.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 7, 2016)

guisadop said:


> I think they're boring, that's all. There's no action IMO.


I really used to think the same, but action isn't really the point of turn based RPGs, is more about the story and "growth" of the characters using the battle system to show how so


----------



## flame1234 (Jun 7, 2016)

Games that waste your time.
Shining in the Darkness is a very early example. A battle that is easy for your party takes ~15 sec.
Students of Round for PSP I was playing. A battle that is easy for your party takes about half that - 7 sec or so.
Encounter rate is far less in Students of Round - it was too high in Shining in the Darkness.

Even for strategy game like Shining Force. The cursor scroll wastes your time. I wonder if anyone could make a patch that speeds it up or skips the scrolling.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 7, 2016)

guisadop said:


> I think they're boring, that's all. There's no action IMO.


That's understandable, though I don't really care for action RPGS (because this is what will come up in the thread). The only ARPGs I really liked are the Tales games and Xenoblade games because those incorporated a lot of classic JRPG elements. 
I like The Elder Scrolls games but that's more because of the game universe and content, not the combat system.

With the Tales games you have to be careful with heavily using Artes because your AP will run out. You also have to stop to use a potion which adds a big strategy aspect, and money doesn't go as far as it does in other games. 

Xenoblade has the skill cool down like MMOs and even though you auto attack normally it won't get you very far.

 I find these aspects, and the general conservation and planning you have to do in turn based games a lot more interesting than the regular active attacking and frequent healing and dodging/blocking in action oriented games. 

Sorry to say it (and this is a generalization, not directed at you specifically, it's more for people who say turn based require no skill, just grinding) but there's not much strategy in just attacking and blocking or dodging and healing when you get low HP just to repeat this process.


----------



## Issac (Jun 7, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> This.
> Besides, the story or the graphics don't appeal that much to me, i'm playing it because it's the mainstream FF game(yes, i said it)
> I've played 1 as well, but gave up on the second half of the story, i got bored
> But a thing that i really like about 7, is the battle system, chrono trigger has a even better one as well, but i realized that FF7 is perfect for me as a beginner, and if my experience with it turn out to be nice, I'll be playing others FF as well
> (PS. i didn't like Aerith that much, i prefer Tifa, what's all that fuss with her death anyway?)



I really have to recommend you to try out FF 5. I have no idea why so few people mention 5... it has an amazing job system, a great soundtrack and a fun little story. 
The job system is what makes it the most fun, it's so fulfilling to get new abilities and change your play style. 


On Topic: I like the turn based style, just because it becomes strategic.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 7, 2016)

Ff5 is my favorite final fantasy. Really underappreciated game. The job system is really fun


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 7, 2016)

Issac said:


> I really have to recommend you to try out FF 5. I have no idea why so few people mention 5... it has an amazing job system, a great soundtrack and a fun little story.
> The job system is what makes it the most fun, it's so fulfilling to get new abilities and change your play style.
> 
> 
> On Topic: I like the turn based style, just because it becomes strategic.


I dislike the job system in FF games. I find it makes the games way too similar, and I think the predetermined roles characters had worked really well because the characters were designed to fit with that, personality and story wise. I think Bravely Default did the job system better than Final Fantasy, but I'd still prefer characters having an assigned class over choosing one.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 7, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Ff5 is my favorite final fantasy. Really underappreciated game. The job system is really fun


My first final fantasy and second favorite. 
It really is underappreciated. 
It is like an better version of bravely default, without the brave or default, with better comedy, better story and done more than 20 years before.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 7, 2016)

Turn based can be quite painful for me, if the animations are not good or the sound effects not smashing enough to give me the right feeling.

I don't like Pokemon for that reason. Boring design overall.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 16, 2016)

Chrono Trigger, while its system is very simple, is my favorite version of TB/ATB gameplay, and its simplicity is part of what makes it so fun. I don't care if a game is fast-paced or flashy, and I find TB games when done well to be fun, strategic and less frustrating than lots of games that focus more on speed and reaction time. I think TB or in CT's case, pseudo TB games would be more popular today if more of them had followed CT's lead and done away with separate battle screens and classic random battles. I love plenty of RPGs with more traditional TB systems but CT strikes a great balance between TB and real-time combat. The combo attacks are just icing on the cake and its system should've been expanded upon in other games.


----------

